# Qld Double island YFT + new little Vid



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

I just spent 7 nights camping at DI, even with the crowds I managed to have a great time. I fished with Salti and the Palmy boys on NY eve for a nice cream donut, I headed North off the launch site and missed all the Mackie action. Enough said.
NY Day was windy so I stayed in bed and headed down the beach to see the boys a little later, there was some talk of tuna hits with no one able to hook up. 
The boys had decided to head home and before he left Salti made it perfectly clear after letting the local team down with my donut that I would have to redeem myself with a Tuna. 
Next day was beautiful, glassy early, easy launch, I trolled and drifted for an hour or so watching the birds patrolling our patch. I could sense something was about to happen and it did, the only problem was it was about a km away to the South.
A lot of birds bunched tight and diving. I just paddled flat out hoping to reach the boil up before it disappeared, as I closed in to cast my first slug the Tuna were all over the place, breaking out of the water feeding voraciously, flick over the top, 2 winds and I was left with a screaming sienna 4000 on a 6-8kg sonic pro, my basic jig setup. 
as I set myself up for the fight I knew It was this one or nothing as the bait, birds and Tuna disappeared within a minute of me hooking up. Anyway after about half an hour of screaming runs and the usual circlework I had a 105cm 8kg Yellowfin on board. Very Happy indeed.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats what I call redeeming yourself. Nice fish.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Cracking fish mate, well done!


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good to you had some fun Dave go DI


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish Dave. Thats a lot bigger than the usual jellybeans we get this time of year. The New Years crowd turns the place into a highway but looks like the fish dont care.


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Sprocket

That is more than redemption, that's a great catch mate well done.

Cheers. Tom


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah i would pay that, congrats Dave.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone can tag a mack.
Consider the bar raised you slackers.

Edit Yeah Prowler Power!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

That's a descent YFT Dave I did see them out there and will be chasing them soon ,well done mate and and we salute you man solitude !


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Good looking Tuna Sprocket.

Looks like you need a good feed.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Dave.

A nice size too. Well done


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice one Dave.
Beautiful looking fish when they first come out of the water, well, what I seen on t.v! :lol: 
Cheers
Pau


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice one Dave


----------



## Paulos (Nov 7, 2012)

Hell yeah. Well done to get near a bust up. Why are they always just that little too far away.. Definitely on my list to catch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a very nice catch mate


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Doesn't matter what you do for the rest of the year, now Sprocket... pissed all over the redemption bit!

Grrreat fish!

Jimbo


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

A little Vid that may show why I had to try something different,


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Skinny wild-haired lucky skilful bastard.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Geez mate ,I bet you glad you didn't come to the Goldie and mow my lawn on new years 
You did well Dave Wave Dancer and and some sugar ,way to go mate good fish ,the YFT is also a keeper


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Safa said:


> Geez mate ,I bet you glad you didn't come to the Goldie and mow my lawn on new years


Yes Mate, you know they were Salti style tactics to put you off your game up here ;-) 
Fat lot of good they did eh?


----------

